# sick betta, columnaris?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

so i didn't quarantine 3 white clouds i picked up for my 6 gallon, and now i'm paying grievously for the consequences 

TIMELINE:
monday night: i put the three white clouds, after acclimating, into the tank.

tuesday night: everything seems okay

wednesday night:i do a 30% water change. i find 1 dead white cloud, and upon further inspection, realize that my betta has what looks like REALLY bad fin rot. brown patches on his fins, and they look greyish and shredded on the ends. he was still swimming around normally and did eat.

thursday afternoon: betta's fins are almost completely gone, they're very white and grey. his mouth has white stuff all around the lips, and he's panting on the bottom of the tank. 

i placed him in a net, and closed the lid of the tank on the handle, so at least he's close to the surface [yes, i will bleach the net before using it again]

what is it? i'm thinking i could rule out fin rot, because it would seem that fin rot does not progress this quickly.

i'm leaving for work soon, so i can pick up the various meds if need be: tetracycline, maracyn, maracyn 2, pimafix, melafix, penicillin, etc. and i know to do a water change before adding meds/take the carbon out of the filter.

HELP!

EDIT:

my boyfriend called and has informed me that he is now dead. so i guess i'm gonna break down the tank, bleach everything, return the 2 remaining minnows, and do something else with it. good route to follow?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Did you add any water to the tank that was from the store tanks?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

no, i never do that. my acclimation includes floating the bag, adding some of the tank water to the bag, then netting out the fish and getting rid of the water.


----------

